# patriam meam te vocare, te pulcherrimum lusitanorum nomen dare.



## MorgannaLx

*Amerei patriam meam te vocare, te pulcherrimum lusitanorum nomen dare.*

Por favor, gostava que alguém me ajudasse na tradução desta frase em Latim e qual o seu significado. Obrigada


----------



## mnajan

Olá, MorgannaLx. Existe um Forum próprio para Latim. Lá, você encontrará pessoas mais aptas a ajudá-la.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## MorgannaLx

mnajan said:


> Olá, MorgannaLx. Existe um Forum próprio para Latim. Lá, você encontrará pessoas mais aptas a ajudá-la.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.


 
Ajudou imenso...Sinceros agradecimentos...


----------



## Probo

MorgannaLx said:


> Por favor, gostava que alguém me ajudasse na tradução desta frase em Latim e qual o seu significado. Obrigada


 
Olá: Nâo percebo muito bem o significado da palavra "amerei"; está ela bem escrita? para o resto "chamar-te minha patria, que tu outorgues o fermosíssimo nome dos Lusitanos". Desculpas pelo meu português. Saúdos.


----------



## MorgannaLx

Probo said:


> Olá: Nâo percebo muito bem o significado da palavra "amerei"; está ela bem escrita? para o resto "chamar-te minha patria, dar-te o fermosíssimo nome dos Lusitanos". Desculpas pelo meu português. Saúdos.


 
Obrigada pela ajuda


----------



## jazyk

Amerei não é latim, é italiano. É o condicional do verbo amare, em que amerei = amaria.


----------



## Anne345

_Amerei  _(portuguese) I shall like
_patriam meam te vocare, te pulcherrimum lusitanorum nomen dare._ 
call you my fatherland (and) give you the most beautiful name of the Lusitanians


----------



## jazyk

> _Amerei  _(portuguese) I shall like


Nope. Amarei is Portuguese. See my explanation above.


----------



## MorgannaLx

jazyk said:


> Nope. Amarei is Portuguese. See my explanation above.


 
Muito Obrigada a todos, foram extraordinários e complementaram-se na perfeição.


----------

